# 2010 Outback Toy Hauler 230Rs



## D1076g (Jul 12, 2014)

We are selling our 2010 outback Toy Hauler 230RS, This toy hauler is in mint condition . It has never been smoked in and there have never been any pets in it. The inside still smell new. has king size bed that is the slide out for extra room, double bed in cargo area and couch and table turn into bed for extra sleeping. When traveling if you need to rest a bit you can pull into a rest area and use the bed without pulling the slide out.

Appliances are like brand new
Bathroom has tub with shower and a porcelain commode, not plastic?
Outdoor grill for cooking, with outdoor speakers for your music, and you can even take the TV outside for viewing.

At 5241 lbs it can be towed by most 1/2 ton pickups or SUV

Has super high ground clearance for off the road camping, and an all season insulation package.
Power front jack, aluminum wheels and heavy duty suspension with shock absorbers.

The cargo area has a side ramp door for your toys. Bed in cargo is like a Murphy bed so it lifts up against the wall.
Camper has plenty of storage and is ready to go.

Has clear title. If you need additional pictures or information please email me and I will be more than happen to sent them to you.
We are located in Florida and asking $17,500 you will not be disappointed in this Outback, like a home away from home when traveling.
Thanks for looking. REDUCED $16,750.00


----------

